# Anyone get your 300 UI yet



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?
If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?
Did you have to apply for it even if your still on UI.
My state Conn. has applied for it but as of yet no money has gone out.
Would love to hear if anyone has received yet.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

My "state" just decided to apply for it. I don't expect to see an extra dime until October and by then I'll be working again. I'll take all the retroactive money though.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?
> If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?
> Did you have to apply for it even if your still on UI.
> My state Conn. has applied for it but as of yet no money has gone out.
> Would love to hear if anyone has received yet.


Dont worry trumps got your back!
Btw it is a great idea to goto
wisconsin while backing
the out of state shooter that
decided to cross state lines 
with an assault rifle to 
protect strangers property


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

ldriva said:


> My "state" just decided to apply for it. I don't expect to see an extra dime until October and by then I'll be working again. I'll take all the retroactive money though.


yea your state sucks.. our state gets everything first.. we are getting paid 300 fed money tomorrow


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dont worry trumps got your back!
Btw it is a great idea to goto
wisconsin while backing
the out of state shooter that
decided to cross state lines
with an assault rifle to
protect strangers property..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ldriva said:


> My "state" just decided to apply for it. I don't expect to see an extra dime until October and by then I'll be working again. I'll take all the retroactive money though.


Connecticut was approved but our states UI computers are old



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont worry trumps got your back!
> Btw it is a great idea to goto
> wisconsin while backing
> the out of state shooter that
> ...


The state is a war zone


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Texas here
We didn’t start releasing the $300 until after 8/23
My claim day was yesterday & I got notice I’m getting the 8/1, 8/8 & 8/15 backdated $300 per week & on my regular 2 weeks (8/22 & 8/29) for a total of 5 weeks (that’s all Texas was given & now we wait for either more FEMA cash or Congress)

pays to be patient 😉


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Our Mayor just decided to ask for it, so we have not gotten ours, yet.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

RobLinn said:


> Texas here
> We didn't start releasing the $300 until after 8/23
> My claim day was yesterday & I got notice I'm getting the 8/1, 8/8 & 8/15 backdated $300 per week & on my regular 2 weeks (8/22 & 8/29) for a total of 5 weeks (that's all Texas was given & now we wait for either more FEMA cash or Congress)
> 
> pays to be patient &#128521;


Outstanding news !
That first week of back pay will be a great payout.
I think


Another Uber Driver said:


> Our Mayor just decided to ask for it, so we have not gotten ours, yet.


Yes be patient I think your Governor has to apply.
But it's money in the bank as you will get back pay.



RobLinn said:


> Texas here
> We didn't start releasing the $300 until after 8/23
> My claim day was yesterday & I got notice I'm getting the 8/1, 8/8 & 8/15 backdated $300 per week & on my regular 2 weeks (8/22 & 8/29) for a total of 5 weeks (that's all Texas was given & now we wait for either more FEMA cash or Congress)
> 
> pays to be patient &#128521;


The Senate is coming back from vacation soon. There will be political posturing for the month of September. Then there will be a threat to turn down the government. At the 11th hour the morons in Senate and Congress will pass a Stymulous package that they could have done two months ago.
This is what happens when government is filled with career politicians that only care about being re elected.
People like you and me have no one fighting for us.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

PA here.
We have been notified that we have applied and are currently awaiting guidance on how to distribute the funds.
Looks like it's going down.

Questions:

Will the states be forced to set up an entirely new system just to distribute these funds? I read somewhere that there may be an issue with Fed money and Disaster money needing to be kept separate or couldn't "intermingle".

Also, since this is considered "Disaster $$$" is it taxable?


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Texas here- and yes. When I requested payment (which is done every two weeks here), I received the usual amount as well as an additional $300 per week, backdated to 08/01/2020. Interestingly, they say five weeks +$300 have been "approved," but it was only applied to three (my request date was such that 4wks should have had the +$300, with one of two having it next time). Nonetheless, I was thrilled to receive that bit of a boost, as it was/is much-needed. My "main job," (also performed on an IC basis) has been almost phased-out at this point (fortunately, new implementations should be in place by mid-OCT so I can again resume my Counseling role).



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Also, since this is considered "Disaster $$$" is it taxable?


In TX, ours has been labeled "Disaster Unemployment Assistance" (DUA vs. PUA) from the beginning. And verbiage states that it is indeed taxable. Now, seeing how the *source* of these [newly-distributed] funds are actually coming from "disaster funding," I must say- you posit an interesting question there...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Texas here- and yes. When I requested payment (which is done every two weeks here), I received the usual amount as well as an additional $300 per week, backdated to 08/01/2020. Interestingly, they say five weeks +$300 have been "approved," but it was only applied to three (my request date was such that 4wks should have had the +$300, with one of two having it next time). Nonetheless, I was thrilled to receive that bit of a boost, as it was/is much-needed. My "main job," (also performed on an IC basis) has been almost phased-out at this point (fortunately, new implementations should be in place by mid-OCT so I can again resume my Counseling role).
> 
> 
> In TX, ours has been labeled "Disaster Unemployment Assistance" (DUA vs. PUA) from the beginning. And verbiage states that it is indeed taxable. Now, seeing how the *source* of these [newly-distributed] funds are actually coming from "disaster funding," I must say- you posit an interesting question there...


Glad to see that money is getting into the hands of people who need it.
I really hope that the poor people of color will think twice before pulling the liberal Democratic lever in November.
Four two months the Dems basically withheld your 600 extra a week. I can hear them behind closed doors saying don't worry about there votes. They are not smart enough to figure out we only use them to gain political advantages.



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> PA here.
> We have been notified that we have applied and are currently awaiting guidance on how to distribute the funds.
> Looks like it's going down.
> 
> ...


You are right my states UI computers are terrible.
You and I will get our checks and eventually Xmas will be here as well.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> You are right my states UI computers are terrible.
> You and I will get our checks and eventually Xmas will be here as well.


I mean you'd think it would be pretty simple to just add a "lost wages" column and simply pay it out through an existing claim


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I lost the link that shows where each State is at in the processing. Can someone repost that ? Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I mean you'd think it would be pretty simple to just add a "lost wages" column and simply pay it out through an existing claim


You would think but to get the gig workers on board and add the 600 took forever. This is no different


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> You would think but to get the gig workers on board and add the 600 took forever. This is no different


But they already got a system set up to distribute UI funds to gig workers. So why the delay? They should just use the existing systems.

No, that would make too much sense. Gotta complicate it. &#129318;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> But they already got a system set up to distribute UI funds to gig workers. So why the delay? They should just use the existing systems.
> 
> No, that would make too much sense. Gotta complicate it. &#129318;


I saw this coming July 26th and that's why I would have taken 200 extra working my way up to 70% of pre pandemic earnings.
It is not as easy as you suggested unfortunately. 
The executive order changed the extra to femma.
Now in a month when these pinhead politicians approve the 600 we will have to go change it again.
This is why career politicians should not be allowed.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Apparently, California sends theirs out on checks sent September 7.

Tried finding the article, can't seem to find it. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?


Last time I checked only six states had paid out


Jimmy44 said:


> If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?


 yes it's retroactive for the week starting on the 26th ending on the 1st


bethswannns said:


> yea your state sucks.. our state gets everything first.. we are getting paid 300 fed money tomorrow





Jimmy44 said:


> Connecticut was approved but our states UI computers are old


 From what I've heard, The states that were able to disperse the funds the quickest, were the states where the minimum unemployment amount does not go less than $100. Any state that will pay out less than $100 on unemployment, had to do further upgrades than what was done originally when the cares Act was passed


Jimmy44 said:


> But it's money in the bank as you will get back pay.


Not necessarily. You only get paid out on weeks that you got paid out at least $100 on unemployment


ariel5466 said:


> But they already got a system set up to distribute UI funds to gig workers. So why the delay? They should just use the existing systems.
> 
> No, that would make too much sense. Gotta complicate it. &#129318;


The states that allow unemployment payments to pay less than $100 had to do further upgrades


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> The states that allow unemployment payments to pay less than $100 had to do further upgrades


Okay that makes a little more sense. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Apparently, California sends theirs out on checks sent September 7.
> 
> Tried finding the article, can't seem to find it. I'll keep looking.


That should be a pretty fat check if it goes back to July 26th.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Glad to see that money is getting into the hands of people who need it.
> I really hope that the poor people of color will think twice before pulling the liberal Democratic lever in November.
> Four two months the Dems basically withheld your 600 extra a week. I can hear them behind closed doors saying don't worry about there votes. They are not smart enough to figure out we only use them to gain political advantages.


So the Democrats in the House holding fast for the $600 they approved well before the expiration while the Republican Senate sits around for 2 months ignoring the issue while the first PUA expires. Then tRUMP does an end-run around congress and green-lights an amount for *one half what the Dems are fighting for*. And you think people are so stupid to think Dems are the problem? They aren't. People of color in particular know better than to vote for the party of half measures and overt racism. Without uneducated white racists, tRump wins zero electoral votes and 30% of the popular vote.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> That should be a pretty fat check if it goes back to July 26th.


Without further funding from FEMA, which is unlikely, it is limited to only three weeks.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ab...er-7/103-b90ef19d-60ad-49bb-bdbb-c7bf49bcb653


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Last time I checked only six states had paid out
> yes it's retroactive for the week starting on the 26th ending on the 1st
> 
> From what I've heard, The states that were able to disperse the funds the quickest, were the states where the minimum unemployment amount does not go less than $100. Any state that will pay out less than $100 on unemployment, had to do further upgrades than what was done originally when the cares Act was passed
> ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Yupp 900 total.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont worry trumps got your back!
> Btw it is a great idea to goto
> wisconsin while backing
> the out of state shooter that
> ...





25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont worry trumps got your back!
> Btw it is a great idea to goto
> wisconsin while backing
> the out of state shooter that
> ...


Which out of state shooter used an assault rifle?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes be patient I think your Governor has to apply.


I live in the District of Columbia. _We ain't got no guvv-err-nurr right-cheer_. Our Mayor is the closest thing to a governor that we have.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Our Mayor just decided to ask for it, so we have not gotten ours, yet.


What was he or she waiting for?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

goneubering said:


> What was he or she waiting for?


(corrections noted)

Muriel Bowser is a "she".










On the whole, she has been an acceptable mayor. I do not know for what she was waiting. Perhaps she thought that the Democrats would push the Republicans into five or six, then realised that people are hurting, so they need _something_.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Pennsylvania said end of Sept most likely paid out.....retro to August 1st.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?
> If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?
> Did you have to apply for it even if your still on UI.
> My state Conn. has applied for it but as of yet no money has gone out.
> Would love to hear if anyone has received yet.


September 2, 2020. My bank received a deposit of $1200 from the IRS. I had already assumed my "stimulus" check would be a 2020 tax deduction.
August 26, 2020. My bank received a deposit from the IRS for the amount owed, plus interest, for my 2019 refund...which I filed in February. My first indication I might actually receive my "stimulus" check.

MAGA...Making America Government-dependent Again


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Which out of state shooter used an assault rifle?


Kyle Rittenhouse killed 2 people in Kenosha.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...enhouse-shoot-protest-jacob-blake/5675987002/


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

I think those hurricanes have sapped the FEMA budget so don't be too optimistic about getting more than 2 or 3 payments


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> Yupp 900 total.


I think they just recently approved it for 5 weeks


Another Uber Driver said:


> I live in the District of Columbia. _We ain't got no guvv-err-nurr right-cheer_. Our Mayor is the closest thing to a governor that we have.


That might be a good thing. Our Mayor and Governor couldn't agree on shit if their lives depended on it. Literally one will say one thing and the next day the other will order the opposite.

Denver residents recently voted to get rid of the breed ban of pitbulls. The mayor used his 1 veto he's ever used while in office to veto our decision and continue banning pitbulls. The next day our governor, whose Governor's Mansion is in the city of Denver, took a picture with a pitbull puppy in his lap and tweeted it tagging the mayor LOL. So much they don't get along


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse killed 2 people in Kenosha.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...enhouse-shoot-protest-jacob-blake/5675987002/


I've read about that. Rittenhouse should have not been out there and he wouldn't have had to use his weapon but his AR-15 appears to be semiautomatic.

Not an assault rifle from the legal definition.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont worry trumps got your back!
> Btw it is a great idea to goto
> wisconsin while backing
> the out of state shooter that
> ...


&#128064;

You mean this guy, yeah real American hero

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...-kyle-rittenhouse-punching-a-girl-report/amp/


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (corrections noted)
> 
> Muriel Bowser is a "she".
> 
> ...


Like any career politician she did it to help with re election. Concerned about people hurting ? Please


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#128064;
> 
> You mean this guy, yeah real American hero
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...-kyle-rittenhouse-punching-a-girl-report/amp/


Yea thats the guy. You didnt think shooting protesters was the first 
stupid thing he ever did. Did you?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea thats the guy. You didnt think shooting protesters was the first
> stupid thing he ever did. Did you?


These protestors are mostly anarchists and the anti police liberal mayor's and Governors are seeing what happens when you defund police and make it a crime when they do there job.
MS13 is praying for a Biden Presidency.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I lost the link that shows where each State is at in the processing. Can someone repost that ? Thanks.


This one seems to be the most accurate and updated info.
https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html#lwatable


observer said:


> Without further funding from FEMA, which is unlikely, it is limited to only three weeks.


AZ was the first paid, and it shows they've been paid 5 weeks retroactive to date so far.
TX also.
A few others showing 4 weeks so far.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> These protestors are mostly anarchists and the anti police liberal mayor's and Governors are seeing what happens when you defund police and make it a crime when they do there job.
> MS13 is praying for a Biden Presidency.


Wasnt there a picture of this kid at a trump rally? And isnt the reason trump is backing him to keep the votes of his pro gun voters in the bible belt and desert southwest where the coronavirus deniers are concentrated? Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy and just yesterday i was thinking you finally said something that made sense......


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wasnt there a picture of this kid at a trump rally? And isnt the reason trump is backing him to keep the votes of his pro gun voters in the bible belt and desert southwest where the coronavirus deniers are concentrated? Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy and just yesterday i was thinking you finally said something that made sense......


All I do is tell the truth free of emotion and favoring a political party as I am an independent.
Give me one major city run by a liberal Mayor whose shooting deaths have gone down this year. Just one please I want you to prove me wrong.
When you find out that you can't I will accept your apology.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Not an assault rifle from the legal definition.


Remember, to a Repress-ER-uh-*Progress*ive, this is an "assault weapon":












Jimmy44 said:


> Like any career politician she did it to help with re election. Concerned about people hurting ? Please


She is not up for re-election this year.



Jimmy44 said:


> Give me one major city run by a liberal Mayor whose shooting deaths have gone down this year.


https://mpdc.dc.gov/page/district-crime-data-glance
Homicides in the District of Columbia:

2020 so far, one hundred twenty eight homicides in the District of Columbia. There were one hundred eleven this date, 2019
2019, one hundred sixty six.
2018\-one hundred sixty

2017-one hundred sixteen
2016-one hundred thirty five
2015-one hundred sixty two


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Remember, to a Repress-ER-uh-*Progress*ive, this is an "assault weapon":
> 
> View attachment 504635
> 
> ...


Well yea Matt Dillon is in town Donald Trump will not allow it.
Give me same stats on NYC, L.A. , Detroit or Chicago


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> All I do is tell the truth free of emotion and favoring a political party as I am an independent.
> Give me one major city run by a liberal Mayor whose shooting deaths have gone down this year. Just one please I want you to prove me wrong.
> When you find out that you can't I will accept your apology.


You made an absurd statement before i answered you. I think you should prove that protestors are anarchists first....
I wont wait for you because you cant


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> PA here.
> We have been notified that we have applied and are currently awaiting guidance on how to distribute the funds.
> Looks like it's going down.
> 
> ...


Correct on all accounts the computers the states use we're built in Bill Gates Garage right after he dropped out of Harvard



25rides7daysaweek said:


> You made an absurd statement before i answered you. I think you should prove that protestors are anarchists first....
> I wont wait for you because you cant


Again I remain poised and calm and under control as you scream and stomp your feet on the ground.
You prove to me that they are not anarchists. Two can play at that game.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Correct on all accounts the computers the states use we're built in Bill Gates Garage right after he dropped out of Harvard
> 
> 
> Again I remain poised and calm and under control as you scream and stomp your feet on the ground.
> You prove to me that they are not anarchists. Two can play at that game.


I wasnt the one who made the absurd claim. Im not screaming and stomping.
Just calling out a couple of liars.....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wasnt the one who made the absurd claim. Im not screaming and stomping.
> Just calling out a couple of liars.....


Again notice how when he can't win with facts he results to insults.
I understand his frustration unable to back up his statements.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?
> If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?
> Did you have to apply for it even if your still on UI.
> My state Conn. has applied for it but as of yet no money has gone out.
> Would love to hear if anyone has received yet.


Yes I got 5 weeks worth of $300 payments from Texas today.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Galveston said:


> Yes I got 5 weeks worth of $300 payments from Texas today.


Outstanding that's fantastic.
Connecticut says my 300 for 5 weeks is paid pending. So I should be in line for 1500 and probably more by the time the old computers start spitting out checks.
I am grateful for President Trump executing the executive privilege.
Nancy and Chuck should be forced to live in low income housing for 2 months and live on 198 dollars a month.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...nt-feds-expire-soon-arizona-warns/5695433002/The $300 will run out possibly next week


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Glad to see that money is getting into the hands of people who need it.
> I really hope that the poor people of color will think twice before pulling the liberal Democratic lever in November.
> Four two months the Dems basically withheld your 600 extra a week. I can hear them behind closed doors saying don't worry about there votes. They are not smart enough to figure out we only use them to gain political advantages.
> 
> ...


misinformation

California is set to process the week of labor day and it will include 3 weeks retro. Fund will be depleted so hoped negotiations will start after the senate is back.



Jimmy44 said:


> Outstanding that's fantastic.
> Connecticut says my 300 for 5 weeks is paid pending. So I should be in line for 1500 and probably more by the time the old computers start spitting out checks.
> I am grateful for President Trump executing the executive privilege.
> Nancy and Chuck should be forced to live in low income housing for 2 months and live on 198 dollars a month.


jimmy why are you blaming the democrats when they passed their hero act in may and it wasn't till July a week before the cares act expired did the Republican led senate start negotiations. They claimed to want to see how the Economy is doing - well it sucks.

For the new pandemic bill they offered $100 for unemployment. Wait oh they did offer a $600 extension for 1 week. Which meant the rest of the bill with the stimulus, school funds and eviction protection might pass but after you get that 1 week of $600 that it. they can say store is closed - 0 extra for unemployment. Keeping it tied together got them up to $200 and maybe we can get $300 or more through end of the year if they can get back to negotiations after Labor Day.

Don't expect people to not be informed enough to know your bullshit.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

12345678 said:


> https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...nt-feds-expire-soon-arizona-warns/5695433002/The $300 will run out possibly next week


To me it's how much will you get total. Retroactive from Aug. 2 is 5 or 6 weeks making the first check is either 1500 or 1800.
It seems that after that it depends on the individual state.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This one seems to be the most accurate and updated info.
> https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html#lwatable
> AZ was the first paid, and it shows they've been paid 5 weeks retroactive to date so far.
> TX also.
> A few others showing 4 weeks so far.


Could be but so far California has,

"The three weeks timeline is based on the funding that California received for the program. FEMA approved California for an initial LWA payment of $4.5 billion, with the possibility of additional funding going forward."

Additional funding may or may not arrive depending on how much funding is left in FEMA.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Could be but so far California has,
> 
> "The three weeks timeline is based on the funding that California received for the program. FEMA approved California for an initial LWA payment of $4.5 billion, with the possibility of additional funding going forward."
> 
> Additional funding may or may not arrive depending on how much funding is left in FEMA.


It seems that every state is different



observer said:


> Could be but so far California has,
> 
> "The three weeks timeline is based on the funding that California received for the program. FEMA approved California for an initial LWA payment of $4.5 billion, with the possibility of additional funding going forward."
> 
> Additional funding may or may not arrive depending on how much funding is left in FEMA.


Bottom line is how much money you get total. It seems like between 1500 and 2500 from what I can see.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/17/300-unemployment-boost-may-last-for-only-for-3-weeks.html
"Recipients in early-mover states could ultimately receive aid over a longer period than those in slower-moving states, Evermore said."


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/17/300-unemployment-boost-may-last-for-only-for-3-weeks.html
> "Recipients in early-mover states could ultimately receive aid over a longer period than those in slower-moving states, Evermore said."


Yes it seems like we are dealing with anywhere between 1500 and 2500 total.
That total amount is the only figure that matters.
If we can buy 3 weeks that will bridge the gap until the slugs in the Senate and Congress get off there tired lazy butts and remove the obstacles for us to receive OUR money.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Wouldn’t it depend on the unemployed population in each state? More people faster the money runs out? Does each state get same amount or base on their unemployed?

this is temporary and now Congress must act and get it done.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jennyma said:


> Wouldn't it depend on the unemployed population in each state? More people faster the money runs out? Does each state get same amount or base on their unemployed?
> 
> this is temporary and now Congress must act and get it done.


There is only around 45 billion available. California took ten per cent of that with just three weeks. Another three weeks and California swallows up 20% of the money available.

FEMA has already started cutting back on PPE because of the money being diverted.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> These protestors are mostly anarchists and the anti police liberal mayor's and Governors are seeing what happens when you defund police and make it a crime when they do there job.
> MS13 is praying for a Biden Presidency.


No, this is what happens when our society is sick and tired of being sick and tired. Mass shootings, idiots acting out, poor police training, police brutality and anarchy didn't just develop after the idea of police defunding was introduced. This is what change looks like. Change is often times a sloppy, violent, chaotic and scary process. Right or wrong, Biden or Trump, Democrat or Republican, this is where we are and it's our fault. Now we have to deal with the consequences of accepting mediocrity in our leadership for decades.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jennyma said:


> Wouldn't it depend on the unemployed population in each state? More people faster the money runs out? Does each state get same amount or base on their unemployed?
> 
> this is temporary and now Congress must act and get it done.


I would think all those factors you mentioned come into play. That's why I said after the retroactive each state is different.
Since the pandemic there have been Stymulous checks, UI , Grants, Loans and I have never once gotten a clear definition of who qualifies, how much your going to get and when your going to get it.



Jennyma said:


> Wouldn't it depend on the unemployed population in each state? More people faster the money runs out? Does each state get same amount or base on their unemployed?
> 
> this is temporary and now Congress must act and get it done.


I would think all those factors you mentioned come into play. That's why I said after the retroactive each state is different.
Since the pandemic there have been Stymulous checks, UI , Grants, Loans and I have never once gotten a clear definition of who qualifies, how much your going to get and when your going to get it.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> All I do is tell the truth free of emotion and favoring a political party as I am an independent.
> Give me one major city run by a liberal Mayor whose shooting deaths have gone down this year. Just one please I want you to prove me wrong.
> When you find out that you can't I will accept your apology.


I believe 70% of our cities are run by Democrats. To be fair, shootings and violent crimes have increased in both democratic and republican run cities in 2020. In fact crime has gone up across the board almost everywhere since the pandemic started.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> I believe 70% of our cities are run by Democrats. To be fair, shootings and violent crimes have increased in both democratic and republican run cities in 2020. In fact crime has gone up across the board almost everywhere since the pandemic started.


I agree with most of what you say.
I am from Connecticut so my news is basically New York news. New York has a liberal Governor and Mayor and Senators.
The shooting deaths in NYC have doubled in one year. 
There are many factors some of which you mentioned. 
But a majority of these deaths are from cutting back police funding, letting criminals out of jail early and passing rules that make it difficult or impossible for law enforcement to do there jobs.
What your left with is basically a war zone where gangs and thugs and criminals have there way.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont worry trumps got your back!
> Btw it is a great idea to goto
> wisconsin while backing
> the out of state shooter that
> ...












Okay...so it looks like it took all of three posts for this to go down the political rabbit hole.



Jimmy44 said:


> our states UI computers are old


They're just waiting for the tape drive to start working again.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm not saying defunding police departments is right or wrong as I don't really know enough about the subject. I just think that we got ourselves here and it's our fault collectively. We are seeing the consequences of our acceptance of apathy in government and law enforcement. If police officers were trained properly in the first place defunding may not be an issue.I've been frustrated with CA government policies (Republican and Democrat) for decades. If we the people continue to argue who is right or wrong instead of finding solutions we end up like congress, paralyzed.

Sorry to take this thread off track. Yes, I (CA resident) am scheduled to receive 4 weeks of $300 back pay on the September 7th.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 504682
> 
> 
> Okay...so it looks like it took all of three posts for this to go down the political rabbit hole.
> ...


LOL that's just about it


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

You will get retroactive but when it runs out it’s gone for every state


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I understand his frustration unable to back up his statements.


MS-13 and Biden. Please prove. Links, FBI reports etc. GO.....

Absurd is a boomerang.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Glad to see that money is getting into the hands of people who need it.
> I really hope that the poor people of color will think twice before pulling the liberal Democratic lever in November.
> Four two months the Dems basically withheld your 600 extra a week. I can hear them behind closed doors saying don't worry about there votes. They are not smart enough to figure out we only use them to gain political advantages.
> 
> ...


sorry to burst your bubble but the Democrats passed a bill (house) which kept the $600 intact back at the end of June

it's sitting on the republican Moscow Mitch's desk waiting for a vote

republicans don't want the extra $600 as they say it's more than people make so the lazy won't go back to work&#129335;&#127995;‍♂

nice try though


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> The state is a war zone


America is a warzone. Friends of freedom vs. Trump cultists.

[Place yer bets].


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

12345678 said:


> You will get retroactive but when it runs out it's gone for every state


So maybe the 300 for 5 weeks is it 1500


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> So maybe the 300 for 5 weeks is it 1500


If your state has been approved for five weeks you'll get at least the five weeks. They can also cut off States individually


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> If your state has been approved for five weeks you'll get at least the five weeks. They can also cut off States individually


I will keep everyone informed as to Connecticut payouts


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I will keep everyone informed as to Connecticut payouts


According to the website of your States has been approved and payment is pending for 5 weeks. Your status is exactly the same as mine here in Colorado. Except for you're one week behind us. Possibly you guys applied a week after we did


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> According to the website of your States has been approved and payment is pending for 5 weeks. Your status is exactly the same as mine here in Colorado. Except for you're one week behind us. Possibly you guys applied a week after we did


I am closer to Rhode Island then Hartford CT. Rhode Island is getting a 900 dollar check thru the mail next week. I expect Connecticut to do the same only with 1500.
Then I think that is it until the selfish pea brains on both sides of the isle get OUR money to us.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am closer to Rhode Island then Hartford CT. Rhode Island is getting a 900 dollar check thru the mail next week. I expect Connecticut to do the same only with 1500.
> Then I think that is it until the selfish pea brains on both sides of the isle get OUR money to us.


Well who knows what's going to happen in session this time. If they can't get Nancy Pelosi out of her home, does the session get delayed or do they proceed without her? She's got crazy women with curlers protesting outside of her home LOL


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Well who knows what's going to happen in session this time. If they can't get Nancy Pelosi out of her home, does the session get delayed or do they proceed without her? She's got crazy women with curlers protesting outside of her home LOL


LOL at least I got a good laugh out of your reply. 
Google Nancy Pelosi talks about ice cream. That tells you all you have to know about her priority's.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I will keep everyone informed as to Connecticut payouts


PA will be paying out 5 weeks retro this Sunday and weekly moving forward.
If you are receiving PUA benefits then the "lost wages" will be applied automatically.


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

Not a damb $$$ here in Florida....
Bobblyhead DeSantis waited too late..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> PA will be paying out 5 weeks retro this Sunday and weekly moving forward.
> If you are receiving PUA benefits then the "lost wages" will be applied automatically.


So thats similar to CT. If we can get 3 additional weeks that should take us to the new Stymulous package.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> PA will be paying out 5 weeks retro this Sunday and weekly moving forward.
> If you are receiving PUA benefits then the "lost wages" will be applied automatically.


No you do not automatically get it. You have to make $100 a week on the unemployment to get it. The $1 minimum has now changed to $100


MasterC said:


> Not a damb $$$ here in Florida....
> Bobblyhead DeSantis waited too late..


 you guys have a pending payment for 5 weeks. However that status just changed on April 29th. So they might be updating their system but the money is coming


Jimmy44 said:


> So thats similar to CT. If we can get 3 additional weeks that should take us to the new Stymulous package.


 what stimulus package??


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> PA will be paying out 5 weeks retro this Sunday and weekly moving forward.


How many more weeks moving forward?
Heard anything?
I believe the program is good through Dec, but I can't imagine the FEMA money lasting that long.


Daisey77 said:


> No you do not automatically get it. You have to make $100 a week on the unemployment to get it. The $1 minimum has now changed to $100


Also, if you are receiving unemployment as part of the extended 13 weeks from Cares Act, I believe you are not eligible for the extra $300.


Daisey77 said:


> what stimulus package??


First of all it's "Stymulous" LOL, and I believe he's referring to the currently stalled Heroes Act/Heals Act.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Currently there are only 5 states/territories remaining that have not filed or are in "pre-application" status.
Not filed - NE
Pre-application - DC, KS, NJ, *NV*

My state, NV, was the last state to implement the PUA program, and is now one of the last 4 states to apply for LWA.
Our NV Dem Governor sucks and is playing politics, while pretending to care for the people.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> No you do not automatically get it. You have to make $100 a week on the unemployment to get it. The $1 minimum has now changed to $100
> you guys have a pending payment for 5 weeks. However that status just changed on April 29th. So they might be updating their system but the money is coming
> what stimulus package??





Taxi2Uber said:


> How many more weeks moving forward?
> Heard anything?
> I believe the program is good through Dec, but I can't imagine the FEMA money lasting that long.
> 
> ...


I am not going to try and figure this out it's to complicated.
It's like every other grant, loan, UI etc. every person who responds says something different.
There is so much mystery behind everything.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> No you do not automatically get it. You have to make $100 a week on the unemployment to get it. The $1 minimum has now changed to $100


@Jimmy44 and I had a separate convo going about whether a new system would need to be implemented, or if the payments would automatically be applied to our existing claim. Obviously everyone's situation and circumstances are different.

Here are the requirements that PA posted


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> @Jimmy44 and I had a separate convo going about whether a new system would need to be implemented, or if the payments would automatically be applied to our existing claim. Obviously everyone's situation and circumstances are different.
> 
> Here are the requirements that PA posted
> 
> View attachment 505052


I check all boxes thanks


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> How many more weeks moving forward?
> Heard anything?
> I believe the program is good through Dec, but I can't imagine the FEMA money lasting that long.


 right now the LWA is able to go through December 27th. However, if Congress comes to an agreement sooner, payouts to the states as a whole comes to 44 billion or the disaster relief fund depletes down to 25 billion , it's a done deal. only one of these needs to be met for it to end


Taxi2Uber said:


> Also, if you are receiving unemployment as part of the extended 13 weeks from Cares Act, I believe you are not eligible for the extra $300


 anyone getting unemployment qualifies as long as your payout is $100 that week


ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> @Jimmy44 and I had a separate convo going about whether a new system would need to be implemented, or if the payments would automatically be applied to our existing claim. Obviously everyone's situation and circumstances are different.
> 
> Here are the requirements that PA posted
> 
> View attachment 505052


The states where the minimum unemployment payment is above $100, will be able to roll this out quicker than States who allow unemployment payments of less than $100. The states that allow unemployment payments of less than $100, will have to do further upgrades



Daisey77 said:


> I think they just recently approved it for 5 weeks
> 
> That might be a good thing. Our Mayor and Governor couldn't agree on shit if their lives depended on it. Literally one will say one thing and the next day the other will order the opposite.
> 
> Denver residents recently voted to get rid of the breed ban of pitbulls. The mayor used his 1 veto he's ever used while in office to veto our decision and continue banning pitbulls. The next day our governor, whose Governor's Mansion is in the city of Denver, took a picture with a pitbull puppy in his lap and tweeted it tagging the mayor LOL. So much they don't get along


Here's one of the many articles that came about from the governor/mayor Twitter war on pit bulls. I know it has nothing to do with the 300 but it has to do with my comment I can't edit it LOL I must say I thought this was great when I read it LOL polis got a couple brownie points for this one. However those were quickly lost once coronavirus came
around LOL I did mistakenly say we the residents voted to overturn it but it was actually the city council. It's going up on the ballot this November for us to vote on

https://www.9news.com/article/news/...-veto/73-3e4f7db8-bb6b-4543-9c9c-9dbe0d0056ab


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> anyone getting unemployment qualifies as long as your payout is $100 that week


Our local newspaper reported that those on extended benefits were not eligible.
After doing some digging, I found that is NOT the case, and it looks like the newspaper was wrong.

According to FEMA.gov, it does seem anyone getting unemployment qualifies:

*Eligibility*

A state may provide supplemental lost wages payments from the week of unemployment ending August 1, 2020, to individuals ("claimants") currently eligible for at least $100 per week in unemployment insurance compensation from any of the following:


Unemployment compensation, including regular State Unemployment Compensation, Unemployment Compensation for Federal Employees (UCFE) and Unemployment Compensation for Ex-Service members (UCX)
Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation (PEUC)
Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA)
Extended Benefits (EB)
Short-Time Compensation (STC)
Trade Readjustment Allowance (TRA)
Payments under the Self-Employment Assistance (SEA) program

And I might as well add info here regarding the Duration of the LWA program from FEMA:

*Funding Duration*

FEMA grants for lost wages supplemental payments will continue until any of these conditions are met:


FEMA has expended $44 billion from the Disaster Relief Fund (DRF).
The DRF balance reaches $25 billion.
Enactment of legislation providing supplemental Federal unemployment compensation, or similar compensation, for unemployed or partially employed individuals due to COVID-19.
The program end date of no later than December 27, 2020.
FEMA grant funding to each state will be based on the state's projected estimate of the amount of lost wages supplemental payments to be made per week, the estimate of eligible claimants, and a planning estimate for the state, inclusive of FEMA's budgetary authority.


----------



## waves4storm123 (Mar 30, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I lost the link that shows where each State is at in the processing. Can someone repost that ? Thanks.


https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html#lwatable


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I lost the link that shows where each State is at in the processing. Can someone repost that ? Thanks.


https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html#lwatable


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, I got that. Thanks.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

In California they will start issueing checks September 7th..if you have the EDD debit card you will get a lump sum of 900 that's 3 weeks worth..I'm curious tho..doesn't it suppose to be retroactive back to August 1st..please if anyone has info please explain


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Our local newspaper reported that those on extended benefits were not eligible.
> After doing some digging, I found that is NOT the case, and it looks like the newspaper was wrong.
> 
> According to FEMA.gov, it does seem anyone getting unemployment qualifies:
> ...





Basketball 9to5 said:


> In California they will start issueing checks September 7th..if you have the EDD debit card you will get a lump sum of 900 that's 3 weeks worth..I'm curious tho..doesn't it suppose to be retroactive back to August 1st..please if anyone has info please explain


No one can really answer that as every state is different and there is no clear cut rules for the questions your looking for. 
My guess is you get the 900 as retroactive for 8-2, 8-9 and 8-16.
You will get two more 300 dollar payments then that's it.
That's a total of 5 weeks total and all Femma can afford.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> No one can really answer that as every state is different and there is no clear cut rules for the questions your looking for.
> My guess is you get the 900 as retroactive for 8-2, 8-9 and 8-16.
> You will get two more 300 dollar payments then that's it.
> That's a total of 5 weeks total and all Femma can afford.


There is 4 weeks in August... I'm thinking at least 1200..and the first week of September...1500..in a perfect world but your take sounds more accurate..thx


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> In California they will start issueing checks September 7th..if you have the EDD debit card you will get a lump sum of 900 that's 3 weeks worth..I'm curious tho..doesn't it suppose to be retroactive back to August 1st..please if anyone has info please explain


The three weeks will be from July 26th to August 15th. Do you file unemployment every two weeks or every week?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> There is 4 weeks in August... I'm thinking at least 1200..and the first week of September...1500..in a perfect world but your take sounds more accurate..thx


No problem always happy to help as I know it's confusing


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> The three weeks will be from July 26th to August 15th. Do you file unemployment every two weeks or every week?


Oh ok..what about the weeks after August 15 ??



Basketball 9to5 said:


> Oh ok..what about the weeks after August 15 ??


It's like 3 weeks more.. probably wishful thinking on my part tho


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Well lets hope our future president Pelosi bends the knee a bit.. she just came out againts the 600 ui. 
If that doesnt work, Kamala wanted 2000 a month right? Or did she lied again?


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> Well lets hope our future president Pelosi bends the knee a bit.. she just came out againts the 600 ui.
> If that doesnt work, Kamala wanted 2000 a month right? Or did she lied again?


2000 a month would be nice until this virus ends...I hear EDD is going to get audited soon..dead folks getting checks people scamming the system checks going to the wrong addresses..prison inmates getting checks..it's a hot mess..1.1 million Californians haven't received they're checks..the worst!!!!!


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> In California they will start issueing checks September 7th..if you have the EDD debit card you will get a lump sum of 900 that's 3 weeks worth..I'm curious tho..doesn't it suppose to be retroactive back to August 1st..please if anyone has info please explain


The way I read it was that we will receive a *minimum* of 3 weeks of payments. If the payments are retro active to the week starting July 26th then you would get $1800 in payments.

Oh, plus whatever benefit you would receive for the two week period if it ended Saturday the 5th.

"The payments will be added to your regular unemployment amount* for any eligible weeks.* P*ayments will be issued retroactively for weeks that you have already received unemployment benefits, beginning July 26."*


Basketball 9to5 said:


> There is 4 weeks in August... I'm thinking at least 1200..and the first week of September...1500..in a perfect world but your take sounds more accurate..thx


Your correct it's at least 5 weeks, a guy form TX explains it earlier in this thread. I am certifying on Sunday the 6th so I will receive 6 weeks (dating back to July 26th) plus my regular payment of $670 for the two week period ending on the 5th.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, tomorrow (Sunday) it's time me to re certify for another 2 weeks. Recon I'll find out what I get on Tuesday.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> Well lets hope our future president Pelosi bends the knee a bit.. she just came out againts the 600 ui.
> If that doesnt work, Kamala wanted 2000 a month right? Or did she lied again?


Pelosi is so far removed from the working poor that live paycheck to paycheck. 
This is not her money it's our money.
The fact that this 80 year old wrinkled old hag is preventing the poor from getting money they need for basic food, clothing and shelter is a disgrace.
Honestly I think being a greeter at Walmart is about what she should be doing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> Oh ok..what about the weeks after August 15 ??
> 
> 
> It's like 3 weeks more.. probably wishful thinking on my part tho


I was just wondering if your post. You mentioned three weeks. However I just looked it up and California's been approved for 5 weeks but payment is pending. Which means FEMA has approved the five weeks but the claimants just haven't been paid. So as long as you qualify for each week you're guaranteed to get the five weeks as of now


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thx guys been trying to figure this out.. I don't certify until next Sunday Sept 13th...


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> Thx guys been trying to figure this out.. I don't certify until next Sunday Sept 13th...


I will let you know on Monday as I certify on Sunday. I am certain I will receive every week from July 26 to September 7th unless the system is behind.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KDH said:


> I will let you know on Monday as I certify on Sunday. I am certain I will receive every week from July 26 to September 7th unless the system is behind.


If you're in California, you guys have already been approved. So California told you they're paying you on September 7th you can assume you'll be paid all weeks retroactively


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Lost my trust on the retroactive bs, I never received retro pua 😒


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PopcornEater said:


> Lost my trust on the retroactive bs, I never received retro pua &#128530;


With the extra 300 or in general with your overall claim?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I was just wondering if your post. You mentioned three weeks. However I just looked it up and California's been approved for 5 weeks but payment is pending. Which means FEMA has approved the five weeks but the claimants just haven't been paid. So as long as you qualify for each week you're guaranteed to get the five weeks as of now


5 weeks starting 8-2, then that is it ? 
So to me it's more like a Stymulous check.
Now should Congress go with 600 starting 8-2 will the 300 bring that to 300 or are these separate programs ?
Any thoughts ?



Jennyma said:


> misinformation
> 
> California is set to process the week of labor day and it will include 3 weeks retro. Fund will be depleted so hoped negotiations will start after the senate is back.
> 
> ...


It's just how I see it.
Nancy brought Senate back and got her 25 billion for post office in a day.
She could do the same for the extended unemployment if she just addressed that issue.
Her and Munchin would hammer it out in a day.
We all know it's not this issue that's keeping her on vacation and stuffing her wrinkled old face with ice cream.
She wants to use the extra UI as a bargaining chip to get her extra 2 trillion to bailout anti American liberal cities who spend it on programs like sanctuary cities.
It's as plain as the nose on your face


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

12345678 said:


> https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...nt-feds-expire-soon-arizona-warns/5695433002/The $300 will run out possibly next week


So I am assuming that each state is allowed an amount of money based on who was eligible on 8-2. 
If AZ runs out of money are all other states put of money as well ? 
I have not gotten a penny and wondering if each state has there own separate allotment.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

KDH said:


> I will let you know on Monday as I certify on Sunday. I am certain I will receive every week from July 26 to September 7th unless the system is behind.


Thanks bro I appreciate that...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> Thanks bro I appreciate that...


I did my weekly certification this morning.
There was no mention of the 1500 dollars ( 300 x 5 ) that is pending.
Like every program that has come our way durring this pandemic there is zero information.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I did my weekly certification this morning.
> There was no mention of the 1500 dollars ( 300 x 5 ) that is pending.
> Like every program that has come our way durring this pandemic there is zero information.


Zero...waiting on the EIDL... remaining 9K...Congress has to pass it...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> 5 weeks starting 8-2, then that is it ?
> So to me it's more like a Stymulous check.
> Now should Congress go with 600 starting 8-2 will the 300 bring that to 300 or are these separate programs ?
> Any thoughts ?


It's backdating to the week beginning July 26th. There's only been 5 weeks between then and now. The 6th week just wrapped up. So the number could very easily change to be approved for 6 weeks. The only approving one week at a time because of the allotment of money. Right now you're officially approved for 5 weeks but I'm guessing that will change to 6 so yes 1500 as of now. That quite possibly could change the 1800 here within the next couple days. The 300 and 600 are both unemployment boost but they were approved separately under separate orders. There will be no more 600. You might as well forget about that now. If there is any additional boost approved, my guess is they're going to stop the 300 and they've got money for FEMA which is where they took the money from to pay us and then implement the new orders in place of that. Crazy Nancy is going to be the biggest pain in the ass about this though.


Jimmy44 said:


> So I am assuming that each state is allowed an amount of money based on who was eligible on 8-2.
> If AZ runs out of money are all other states put of money as well ?
> I have not gotten a penny and wondering if each state has there own separate allotment.


 they have the ability to shut off each state individually but currently all the states that have been approved are in sync with each other. Each one increasing by a week at the same time. However if one state completely open and another one gets hit really hard with another round, I wouldn't be surprised if they cut off the state that opened up so the state that gets hit can get payments for a longer period of time but only time will tell


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> It's backdating to the week beginning July 26th. There's only been 5 weeks between then and now. The 6th week just wrapped up. So the number could very easily change to be approved for 6 weeks. The only approving one week at a time because of the allotment of money. Right now you're officially approved for 5 weeks but I'm guessing that will change to 6 so yes 1500 as of now. That quite possibly could change the 1800 here within the next couple days. The 300 and 600 are both unemployment boost but they were approved separately under separate orders. There will be no more 600. You might as well forget about that now. If there is any additional boost approved, my guess is they're going to stop the 300 and they've got money for FEMA which is where they took the money from to pay us and then implement the new orders in place of that. Crazy Nancy is going to be the biggest pain in the ass about this though.
> they have the ability to shut off each state individually but currently all the states that have been approved are in sync with each other. Each one increasing by a week at the same time. However if one state completely open and another one gets hit really hard with another round, I wouldn't be surprised if they cut off the state that opened up so the state that gets hit can get payments for a longer period of time but only time will tell


This is all so confusing! Why couldn't they just make one long deal so there's no confusion?!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> This is all so confusing! Why couldn't they just make one long deal so there's no confusion?!


Well because the legislature had to go on vacation! They get it go on vacation while we are losing our homes. The post office was important enough for them to interrupt their vacation and go back to DC to vote. They're currently still out on vacation. Hello Nancy just got her hair done&#128517;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> The way I read it was that we will receive a *minimum* of 3 weeks of payments. If the payments are retro active to the week starting July 26th then you would get $1800 in payments.
> 
> Oh, plus whatever benefit you would receive for the two week period if it ended Saturday the 5th.
> 
> ...


The 670 does take t


Daisey77 said:


> It's backdating to the week beginning July 26th. There's only been 5 weeks between then and now. The 6th week just wrapped up. So the number could very easily change to be approved for 6 weeks. The only approving one week at a time because of the allotment of money. Right now you're officially approved for 5 weeks but I'm guessing that will change to 6 so yes 1500 as of now. That quite possibly could change the 1800 here within the next couple days. The 300 and 600 are both unemployment boost but they were approved separately under separate orders. There will be no more 600. You might as well forget about that now. If there is any additional boost approved, my guess is they're going to stop the 300 and they've got money for FEMA which is where they took the money from to pay us and then implement the new orders in place of that. Crazy Nancy is going to be the biggest pain in the ass about this though.
> they have the ability to shut off each state individually but currently all the states that have been approved are in sync with each other. Each one increasing by a week at the same time. However if one state completely open and another one gets hit really hard with another round, I wouldn't be surprised if they cut off the state that opened up so the state that gets hit can get payments for a longer period of time but only time will tell


Thanks for that detailed explanation.



Daisey77 said:


> Well because the legislature had to go on vacation! They get it go on vacation while we are losing our homes. The post office was important enough for them to interrupt their vacation and go back to DC to vote. They're currently still out on vacation. Hello Nancy just got her hair done&#128517;


It's so comforting knowing where her priority's lie


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

It's really sad that we as American citizens gotta endure a horrible president and both sides of Congress are equally as horrible...damn shame..now money is running out!!!what happened to governor newsom saying he would cover the difference???..making it be 600 on top of the state benefit???? Politicians suck

1040 a week gives us no incentive to work during a pandemic....living in Los Angeles that's peanuts...considering the cost of living here??? Sure in Mississippi or Arkansas you living really well!!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> 5 weeks starting 8-2, then that is it ?


An additional column was added to the chart to show if the funds have been depleted.

According to the website:
_"*N*: Funds still available, payments for additional weeks likely to be approved. 
*Y*: Funds have been depleted. No more LWA payments are approved for this state." _

All approved states are currently showing an_ '*N'*_ and 5 weeks worth of payments.
Should change to 6 if funds still available, then 7, etc. until funds depleted. Then the state gets a '_*Y'*_


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> It's really sad that we as American citizens gotta endure a horrible president and both sides of Congress are equally as horrible...damn shame..now money is running out!!!what happened to governor newsom saying he would cover the difference???..making it be 600 on top of the state benefit???? Politicians suck
> 
> 1040 a week gives us no incentive to work during a pandemic....living in Los Angeles that's peanuts...considering the cost of living here??? Sure in Mississippi or Arkansas you living really well!!!


The pandemic is worse now then it was in March. Staying home was never about money.



Taxi2Uber said:


> An additional column was added to the chart to show if the funds have been depleted.
> 
> According to the website:
> _"*N*: Funds still available, payments for additional weeks likely to be approved.
> ...


Great news ? 
Nancy has gone to the hairdresser and has filled her face with Ice Cream.
Now that she has done the important things maybe she will give some thought to getting money to the poor


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

waves4storm123 said:


> https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html#lwatable
> 
> https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html#lwatable


Are you notified by your state UI office that the check is in the mail ? 
Does it just arrive unannounced ?
Does it go into the checking account you receive your UI ?



Taxi2Uber said:


> An additional column was added to the chart to show if the funds have been depleted.
> 
> According to the website:
> _"*N*: Funds still available, payments for additional weeks likely to be approved.
> ...


So according to this Sept. 18th is estimated payout for retroactive 5 weeks.
Like most of you that money is already spent as I used credit cards and IRA to make ends meet.
Whenever possible I paid minimum payments and or worked out delay payments with Toyota Financial etc. 
Any purchases other then basic necessary's have been put off.
You multiply me times millions like me and you can see what Pelosis inability to deal with extended UI has done to our country.
She is a wrinkled up prune with declining cognitive ability. 
I could not think less of a person then I do of her. Chuck comes in 2nd place.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Outstanding news !
> That first week of back pay will be a great payout.
> I think
> Yes be patient I think your Governor has to apply.
> ...


UPDATE. 
President Trump is working on a 300 billion dollar Stymulous deal to work around the tired old wrinkled Pelosi.
This deal includes lots of immediate relief for the poor. 
If the rat faced tired old geezer Pelosi goes against this she will hand Trump the election in November.



Jimmy44 said:


> Are you notified by your state UI office that the check is in the mail ?
> Does it just arrive unannounced ?
> Does it go into the checking account you receive your UI ?
> 
> ...





Jimmy44 said:


> UPDATE.
> President Trump is working on a 300 billion dollar Stymulous deal to work around the tired old wrinkled Pelosi.
> This deal includes lots of immediate relief for the poor.
> If the rat faced tired old geezer Pelosi goes against this she will hand Trump the election in November.





Jimmy44 said:


> Outstanding news !
> That first week of back pay will be a great payout.
> I think
> Yes be patient I think your Governor has to apply.
> ...


Everyone should check out this letter from Brian Kim head of Clear Value Tax.
Just Google letter to Pelosi Clear Value Tax.
He says what I have been saying about her on this site since the end of the cares act.
Enjoy and let me know what you think.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I did my weekly certification this morning.
> There was no mention of the 1500 dollars ( 300 x 5 ) that is pending.
> Like every program that has come our way durring this pandemic there is zero information.


Same, I did my certification on sunday and got paid my regular claim amount but no extra $300. CA EDD said it would be automatic so it may take a few days to show up in my debit account. When I was waiting on my benefit amount to be upated it took 4 days after certification to show up in my account. Also, there was no notification it just happened and showed in my payment history on EDD website.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> Same, I did my certification on sunday and got paid my regular claim amount but no extra $300. CA EDD said it would be automatic so it may take a few days to show up in my debit account. When I was waiting on my benefit amount to be upated it took 4 days after certification to show up in my account. Also, there was no notification it just happened and showed in my payment history on EDD website.


That sounds about right. All we can do is sit back and wait and hope. I have a long time as my payout is 9-18. I know my neighbor state RI is sending out paper checks this week for 900.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> With the extra 300 or in general with your overall claim?


In general, pua was allegedly retro all the way to feb and march with the 600


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> In general, pua was allegedly retro all the way to feb and march with the 600


Looking at that chart it seems every state is totally different. What kind of Governor would not apply for this ?


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

"On Monday, California Labor Secretary Julie A. Su announced that the state has received federal approval for an additional two weeks, or $600, bringing the total benefit to $1,500. A representative said the benefit announced Monday will go out later than this week’s initial payment."

The EDD said it will take “a couple of weeks” to send out all of those benefits, with agency-issued debit card holders getting a lump-sum payment and those getting benefits by check being issued separate checks.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> "On Monday, California Labor Secretary Julie A. Su announced that the state has received federal approval for an additional two weeks, or $600, bringing the total benefit to $1,500. A representative said the benefit announced Monday will go out later than this week's initial payment."
> 
> The EDD said it will take "a couple of weeks" to send out all of those benefits, with agency-issued debit card holders getting a lump-sum payment and those getting benefits by check being issued separate checks.


Congratulations and thanks for the explanation on how it is dispersed. From what I understand CA is among the most generous with there regular UI as well.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PopcornEater said:


> In general, pua was allegedly retro all the way to feb and march with the 600


PUA was retroactive. Do you remember what date you listed when they asked you what the first date your income was affected by covid-19 was? The $600 was only retroactive starting March 29th. What day did you apply for Pua and what date did you put down for the first date your income was affected?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> PUA was retroactive. Do you remember what date you listed when they asked you what the first date your income was affected by covid-19 was? The $600 was only retroactive starting March 29th. What day did you apply for Pua and what date did you put down for the first date your income was affected?


3-29


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> 3-29


I was not talking to you! LOL I was replying to @PopcornEater &#129318;‍♀

However I was going to post something for you anyways. Looks like your payment is expected on September 18th









Another website said you guys are expected to get payment September 13th


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I was not talking to you! LOL I was replying to @PopcornEater &#129318;‍♀
> 
> However I was going to post something for you anyways. Looks like your payment is expected on September 18th
> View attachment 505894
> ...


Thank you Daisey


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Here in Ohio they basically deactivated PUA unemployment. Made it so you could only get it if you got sick with Covid, had to take care of someone with it, or if you worked at a factory that got shuttered for having an infestation of it. At least, that's what I can deduce. Given people in other states are not, I hope the admin in this state is eventually brought to justice.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tcaud said:


> Here in Ohio they basically deactivated PUA unemployment. Made it so you could only get it if you got sick with Covid, had to take care of someone with it, or if you worked at a factory that got shuttered for having an infestation of it. At least, that's what I can deduce. Given people in other states are not, I hope the admin in this state is eventually brought to justice.


Yes Connecticut has about 10 boxes you can choose and you can choose more then one. The one I check is I quit my job as a direct result of coveat .


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

Just had 3 weeks of the $300 show up in Florida.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Just had 3 weeks of the $300 show up in Florida.


Outstanding ! Was it in form of check ?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Outstanding ! Was it in form of check ?


Direct deposit


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Direct deposit


Sweet that's great will be interesting to see if you get anymore. Good Luck ! Keep us informed.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes Connecticut has about 10 boxes you can choose and you can choose more then one. The one I check is I quit my job as a direct result of coveat .


In Ohio they make you explain why you can't work. They are stupid here so they want everyone doing deliveries as much as possible. They don't care if people get Covid or not, so long as it doesn't interfere with non-Covid care. And practically nobody wears masks because the law won't enforce and neither will Uber (except for drivers... customers can put drivers at risk).


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tcaud said:


> In Ohio they make you explain why you can't work. They are stupid here so they want everyone doing deliveries as much as possible. They don't care if people get Covid or not, so long as it doesn't interfere with non-Covid care. And practically nobody wears masks because the law won't enforce and neither will Uber (except for drivers... customers can put drivers at risk).


That is terrible. We can't work from our basements. I can't believe your state is doing that. There are more covid cases now then there was in March. Be safe


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I was not talking to you! LOL I was replying to @PopcornEater &#129318;‍♀
> 
> However I was going to post something for you anyways. Looks like your payment is expected on September 18th
> View attachment 505894
> ...


 I just received a $600 direct deposit, waiting on the final $900. So much for the lump sum all at once but I will take it


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

420.roomservice.guru said:


> View attachment 506004
> View attachment 506005


It's getting ruff out there for sure


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KDH said:


> I just received a $600 direct deposit, waiting on the final $900. So much for the lump sum all at once but I will take it :smiles:


For some reason it's saying California didn't pay out their entire amount.. however they are reporting that only 1 week was paid out and it sounds like 2 weeks were paid out? It may have updated with it being a new week but last time I checked it was saying one week was being paid out with five weeks unpaid. I wonder why they didn't pay them all out. they have the money


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> For some reason it's saying California didn't pay out their entire amount.. however they are reporting that only 1 week was paid out and it sounds like 2 weeks were paid out? It may have updated with it being a new week but last time I checked it was saying one week was being paid out with five weeks unpaid. I wonder why they didn't pay them all out. they have the money


I think payments need to be manually input and EDD is backlogged. They informed us that the payments could take up to two weeks to reach us. The payments are being distributed as two separate payments of $600 and $900. Debit card holders were supposed to get one payment but they botched the process.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> For some reason it's saying California didn't pay out their entire amount.. however they are reporting that only 1 week was paid out and it sounds like 2 weeks were paid out? It may have updated with it being a new week but last time I checked it was saying one week was being paid out with five weeks unpaid. I wonder why they didn't pay them all out. they have the money


Totally agree.
But really glad to see the money getting into the hands of people who need it.
Tomorrow I believe Nancy and Chuck return from there vacations. They could hammer out the extended UI in one day. 300 thru 600 I don't really care just make it a separate bill and get our money to us.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I was not talking to you! LOL I was replying to @PopcornEater &#129318;‍♀
> 
> However I was going to post something for you anyways. Looks like your payment is expected on September 18th
> View attachment 505894
> ...


Woah 5 weeks? This is Christmas???


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/senate-gop-coronavirus-relief-bill-mcconnell?cmpid=prn_newsstand
You get 300! You get 300!! And YOU get 300!!!

Maybe, probly not.

So much for Republicans wanting to give 600 in Unemployment.



Jimmy44 said:


> Looking at that chart it seems every state is totally different. What kind of Governor would not apply for this ?


A Republican one.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...next-stimulus-packagedeclines-free-money/amp/


tcaud said:


> Here in Ohio they basically deactivated PUA unemployment. Made it so you could only get it if you got sick with Covid, had to take care of someone with it, or if you worked at a factory that got shuttered for having an infestation of it. At least, that's what I can deduce. Given people in other states are not, I hope the admin in this state is eventually brought to justice.


It's been like that in California all along. You have ti certify that your unemployment is fully or partially a result of Covid.



Jimmy44 said:


> She is a wrinkled up prune with declining cognitive ability.


I thought you liked her.












Daisey77 said:


> I was just wondering if your post. You mentioned three weeks. However I just looked it up and California's been approved for 5 weeks but payment is pending. Which means FEMA has approved the five weeks but the claimants just haven't been paid. So as long as you qualify for each week you're guaranteed to get the five weeks as of now


California was approved for an extra two weeks.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ab...rnia/103-b9940483-daa5-4651-9fb9-31e9098ca764


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

If my Governor did not apply there would be a revolt.
The replys from different states is amazing how they all differ.
Keep the reports coming it's fun to hear


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Feds just approved our Mayor's application. The City Government sent out notice that distribution, retroactive to 1 August, will likely be the first week in October.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Feds just approved our Mayor's application. The City Government sent out notice that distribution, retroactive to 1 August, will likely be the first week in October.


I was just reading that the district only approved for 3 weeks. That means you get only $900 in October versus 8-10 weeks retroactively. Am I understanding this correctly???


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ldriva said:


> I was just reading that the district only approved for 3 weeks


It is three-plus-one, initially. What I get out of it is that the City will certify weekly and will submit additional requests until everything is brought up-to-date.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.nydailynews.com/opinion...0200909-qmvg4i4cffc6hexcuu27fi7wuy-story.html


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Feds just approved our Mayor's application. The City Government sent out notice that distribution, retroactive to 1 August, will likely be the first week in October.


That's good news. Hopefully by that time you will be getting the full 600 if these politicians finish unpacking from there vacations.



observer said:


> https://www.nydailynews.com/opinion...0200909-qmvg4i4cffc6hexcuu27fi7wuy-story.html


Ok politicians I will make this easy for you college educated but morons idiots.
Tomorrow just take the extended unemployment part and by the end of day have it done.
Nancy says 6 Mitch says 3 somewhere within that range figure it out you imbosils !!!
Mitch says thru Dec. 31 and Nancy says March 31 that is 3 months figure out where in that range and get the freaken thing done.
That's all you have to do on Thursday.
If they can't they have to go on National TV wearing dunce caps and admit they are to stupid to figure it out.
That's it finished end of story


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> In California they will start issueing checks September 7th..if you have the EDD debit card you will get a lump sum of 900 that's 3 weeks worth..I'm curious tho..doesn't it suppose to be retroactive back to August 1st..please if anyone has info please explain


California is only offering $900. That is it.



Jimmy44 said:


> 5 weeks starting 8-2, then that is it ?
> So to me it's more like a Stymulous check.
> Now should Congress go with 600 starting 8-2 will the 300 bring that to 300 or are these separate programs ?
> Any thoughts ?
> ...


Nancy has nothing to do with the senate. Mitch dropped 500 billion from the July offer. They need to meet at 2 trillion. Right now it's 3 trillion - house 500 billion senate


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jennyma said:


> California is only offering $900. That is it.


But you do get countries highest weekly UI weekly payouts I believe.
I get 198 for UI and probably will get 1500 on Sept. 18th and I think that will be it.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> But you do get countries highest weekly UI weekly payouts I believe.
> I get 198 for UI and probably will get 1500 on Sept. 18th and I think that will be it.


what we get from the state has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jennyma said:


> California is only offering $900. That is it.
> 
> 
> Nancy has nothing to do with the senate. Mitch dropped 500 billion from the July offer. They need to meet at 2 trillion. Right now it's 3 trillion - house 500 billion senate


Then why is she saying she will not negotiate until 2.4 trillion ?
If she has nothing to do with it then keep her tired behind out of it



Jennyma said:


> what we get from the state has nothing to do with anything.


It doesn't ?
Beg to differ


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Then why is she saying she will not negotiate until 2.4 trillion ?
> If she has nothing to do with it then keep her tired behind out of it
> 
> 
> ...


The house led by Nancy put their bill out for 3.4 trillion in may. The senate under Mitch countered at the end of July the week before the cares act was due to expire with a bill that had $100 for unemployment and no eviction protection at 1,4 trillion. They went break no bill passed. The house is fighting for you.

Now Nancy and the house will drop on trillion to 2.4 if the senate comes up to 2.4. A compromise each losing a trillion. Now the senate has come back with $500 billion. They have cut their bill knowing they have no leverage. The senate bill can't pass without democratic support. They need 60. There is no stimulus and they filled the bill with poison bills - giving money to private schools and avoiding helping cities that have been hit the hardest (Democratic led) they know the democrats will NEVER agree to the "skinny" bill but the senate led by Mitch thinks you will be stupid enough to go the polls and think the republicans tried the Dems would support it. It's utter bullshit because the Dems are willing to negotiate but the republicans want to offer you nothing.

it's the Senate's job to comeback with a bill and then they negotiate with the house each giving up a little. The senate deal is an Insult to the American people. You said she called back the senate I'm telling you she doesn't lead the senate.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jennyma said:


> The house led by Nancy put their bill out for 3.4 trillion in may. The senate under Mitch countered at the end of July the week before the cares act was due to expire with a bill that had $100 for unemployment and no eviction protection at 1,4 trillion. They went break no bill passed. The house is fighting for you.
> 
> Now Nancy and the house will drop on trillion to 2.4 if the senate comes up to 2.4. A compromise each losing a trillion. Now the senate has come back with $500 billion. They have cut their bill knowing they have no leverage. The senate bill can't pass without democratic support. They need 60. There is no stimulus and they filled the bill with poison bills - giving money to private schools and avoiding helping cities that have been hit the hardest (Democratic led) they know the democrats will NEVER agree to the "skinny" bill but the senate led by Mitch thinks you will be stupid enough to go the polls and think the republicans tried the Dems would support it. It's utter bullshit because the Dems are willing to negotiate but the republicans want to offer you nothing.
> 
> it's the Senate's job to comeback with a bill and then they negotiate with the house each giving up a little. The senate deal is an Insult to the American people. You said she called back the senate I'm telling you she doesn't lead the senate.


You did a great job with timelines and facts as you see them.
I could do the exact thing only with Nancy being the villan instead of Mitch.
All we can do now is put all there focus on extended unemployment asap. 
Tomorrow go in and just negotiate that one single issue that effects 28 million unemployed people.
You could put it on TV and the ratings would be thru the roof.
The American people will see the amount per week that both sides want. They will also see who wants payments to go to March and who wants to cut off in December.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> California is only offering $900. That is it.


California was originally approved for 3 weeks of LWA at $300 per week then last week they were approved for 2 additional weeks of LWA now totaling 5 weeks or $1500 total.
Hope that helps brighten your day.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> You did a great job with timelines and facts as you see them.
> I could do the exact thing only with Nancy being the villan instead of Mitch.
> All we can do now is put all there focus on extended unemployment asap.
> Tomorrow go in and just negotiate that one single issue that effects 28 million unemployed people.
> ...


The pandemic bill includes more than the unemployment benefits although it's what we are focusing on here but what else isn't in the bill.

Please present your timeline. I'll wait.

I could present it from the republicans POV if you don't.



Jst1dreamr said:


> California was originally approved for 3 weeks of LWA at $300 per week then last week they were approved for 2 additional weeks of LWA now totaling 5 weeks or $1500 total.
> Hope that helps brighten your day.


I'll find out next week when my claim period is, so my day isn't brightened till it's on my BoA card.



Jimmy44 said:


> You did a great job with timelines and facts as you see them.
> I could do the exact thing only with Nancy being the villan instead of Mitch.
> All we can do now is put all there focus on extended unemployment asap.
> Tomorrow go in and just negotiate that one single issue that effects 28 million unemployed people.
> ...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jennyma said:


> The pandemic bill includes more than the unemployment benefits although it's what we are focusing on here but what else isn't in the bill.
> 
> Please present your timeline. I'll wait.
> 
> ...


I have no interest in debating this.
I am doing what the politicians should be doing focusing on extended UI only.
I say 300 you say 600 I counter with 400 you counter with 500 we settle at 450.
I say end Dec. You Say March I counter with January you say February and we agree on January 15.
It's that easy how long did it take 15 minutes.
Put it on national TV and make them accountable.
Easy Peasy


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> I'll find out next week when my claim period is, so my day isn't brightened till it's on my BoA card.


I received $300 on my BofA card on Monday so yours should be coming soon. They said it could take up to 2 weeks.
Here is the message I got in my EDD inbox.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THIS PAYMENT IS FOR BENEFITS DUE YOU FOR THE WEEK ENDING 08/01/20.
YOUR CLAIM BALANCE AFTER THIS PAYMENT IS $XXXXX.xx (deleted by me)
UNEMPLOYMENT COMPENSATION IS TAXABLE. WHEN YOU CERTIFY FOR BENEFITS ONLINE, OVER THE PHONE OR BY MAIL, YOU MAY ANSWER A QUESTION WHICH ALLOWS YOU TO REQUEST FEDERAL INCOME TAX WITHHOLDING AT 10% OF YOUR PAYABLE AMOUNT. YOU MAKE A NEW WITHHOLDING CHOICE ON EACH TIME YOU CERTIFY FOR BENEFITS.
This payment includes a $300 Lost Wages Assistance federal benefit.

Thank you,

Employment Development Department
State of California


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have no interest in debating this.
> I am doing what the politicians should be doing focusing on extended UI only.
> I say 300 you say 600 I counter with 400 you counter with 500 we settle at 450.
> I say end Dec. You Say March I counter with January you say February and we agree on January 15.
> ...


It's not because the world exist with more people than are just on unemployment. The pandemic crisis effects more than the unemployed.

But it would be great if we could do that with all the issues in the table. But one party is not moving closer to the other. How do you reconcile the republicans decreasing by 1 trillion? It's not an offer of good faith. They want to give nothing to the unemployed because they think people aren't taking jobs because they have it good in the dole.

Since you chose not to backup the republicans and the senates side I will do it for you.

The house passed a bill asking for $3 trillion called the hero act in May. The senate thought let's wait and see how the economy is doing before we give away anymore free money to the people. July comes along the country is in the shitter.

So on July 27, the senate releases the HEALs act out to counter. We will focus on the federal aid is this part of the bill. Thrown around were the following ideas:
-no federal enhancement but a bonus to return to work. $600 would be offered to people with jobs because those on unemployment are seen as being paid more to be out of work.
-$100 enhancement 
$600 one week extension so the pandemic bill with all the other stuff can pass and then we will have time to work on a bill for UI that will ensure no one gets more than their regular wages.
Eventually they ended with- $200 per week through September giving states the time to set up systems that would allow the unemployed to earn 70% of their regular wages with state + Federal together. So if you get 50% from state the fed would add a 20%.
-would give 2billion for states to upgrade their systems to be able to work this out.

even though it sounds convoluted the system would ensure that as the country opens up people will get back to work and not find it advantages to stay on unemployment but it's enough to keep them off the street.

that was what the senate led bill put together in July and needing a 60 yes vote is not reachable without democrats. It was not passed.

the current GOP backed plan sent to be signed this week is dead on arrival and they know it. By seeming to have given something with unemployment they have take away the rest of bill. It's a political move to accuse the democrats of not trying to negotiate.

What you can do is call your senators and ask them to negotiate for real and put people before politics. The Dems will come down from 3.4 to 2.4 but the republicans have negotiated away from the center at 500b, when they don't have the votes is disingenuous and a ploy to fake out the ill-informed.



Jst1dreamr said:


> I received $300 on my BofA card on Monday so yours should be coming soon. They said it could take up to 2 weeks.
> Here is the message I got in my EDD inbox.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


just $300? Not $900? Not even $600 for the actual weeks? My claim weeks will be this coming Sunday.



Jimmy44 said:


> Then why is she saying she will not negotiate until 2.4 trillion ?
> If she has nothing to do with it then keep her tired behind out of it
> 
> 
> ...


Why jimmy? Just because we can get more doesn't mean we actually get more than you for state benefits. I make more as an independent contractor the last 18 months but they take work from an actual employer for my state. I would be getting $450 a week if it was through PUA but that isn't how it works. Our standard of living is higher.

so why do you beg to differ? Explain? Come with receipts or stop talking.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tcaud said:


> Here in Ohio they basically deactivated PUA unemployment. Made it so you could only get it if you got sick with Covid, had to take care of someone with it, or if you worked at a factory that got shuttered for having an infestation of it. At least, that's what I can deduce. Given people in other states are not, I hope the admin in this state is eventually brought to justice.


That is absolutely against the federal guidelines and they can lose their reimbursement from the feds for not following the guidelines. There are multiple reasons you can get Pua however we all tend to fall under the reason we're temporarily not able to provide services in the same manner we were prior to covid-19. I would call your congressman's office.



ldriva said:


> I was just reading that the district only approved for 3 weeks. That means you get only $900 in October versus 8-10 weeks retroactively. Am I understanding this correctly???


I'm showing they were approved for all five weeks. For some reason I'm not seeing where the system has updated for week 6 yet


Jimmy44 said:


> It doesn't ?
> Beg to differ


 she's in California so their unemployment is through the state since they're technically deemed employees as of this moment. It's not getting funneled through the federal program like ours


Jennyma said:


> I'll find out next week when my claim period is, so my day isn't brightened till it's on my BoA card





Jennyma said:


> just $300? Not $900? Not even $600 for the actual weeks? My claim weeks will be this coming Sunday


for some reason California broke the five weeks up into two payments. $600 seems to have been distributed with the following 900 still to come


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have no interest in debating this.
> I am doing what the politicians should be doing focusing on extended UI only.
> I say 300 you say 600 I counter with 400 you counter with 500 we settle at 450.
> I say end Dec. You Say March I counter with January you say February and we agree on January 15.
> ...


I agree, our government is busy playing political head games while citizens are suffering. Congress could have come up with a workable solution months ago.How is it possible they haven't been able to come to a compromise in 4 months? It's really sickening when you think about it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> I agree, our government is busy playing political head games while citizens are suffering. Congress could have come up with a workable solution months ago.How is it possible they haven't been able to come to a compromise in 4 months? It's really sickening when you think about it.


Totally agree. Sickening is a perfect word. 
That's our money they are holding back.
I did not think I could hate a person as much as I hate Pelosi.
She is everything that is wrong with politics.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> just $300? Not $900? Not even $600 for the actual weeks? My claim weeks will be this coming Sunday.


Yep just $300 for the week ending 8/1/2020. My regular cert is this coming Sunday also.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Keep the reports coming it's fun to hear


Not so fun for us Nevadans. (Ok, not as bad as SD who declined.)
Seems we are last...again.
Only state currently listed as 'Applied', while the rest listed as 'Paid' or 'Payment Pending'.
NV - Last in PUA. Last in LWA.

Interesting to see that Texas is the first state to be listed as funds 'Depleted' after 6 weeks of payments.



Jennyma said:


> The house is fighting for you.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Not so fun for us Nevadans. (Ok, not as bad as SD who declined.)
> Seems we are last...again.
> Only state currently listed as 'Applied', while the rest listed as 'Paid' or 'Payment Pending'.
> NV - Last in PUA. Last in LWA.
> ...


I have to imagine your Governor must have been asleep at the wheel when it came to applying.
I do not know what formula Femma used when providing states with funding.
It's hard to believe one state opted out.
It is nice to know you will be getting some payments soon.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have to imagine your Governor must have been asleep at the wheel when it came to applying.
> I do not know what formula Femma used when providing states with funding.
> It's hard to believe one state opted out.
> It is nice to know you will be getting some payments soon.


Unfortunately, our Dem Gov stalled deliberately for political reasons, not because he was "asleep at the wheel".
It is said it'll take 4-6 weeks once we're approved, so we're looking at probably late Oct if that's the case.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Unfortunately, our Dem Gov stalled deliberately for political reasons, not because he was "asleep at the wheel".
> It is said it'll take 4-6 weeks once we're approved, so we're looking at probably late Oct if that's the case.


That's even worse to use your misery for his political gain.
He must be taking lessons from Nancy.
What these A holes don't realize it's YOUR'S and OUR'S money.
At some point these sorry assed slugs have to be accountable.
There job is to serve and protect us. We pay these lazy country club idiots.
I'm glad you will be getting your money.
With any luck you will start getting 600 again before that.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's even worse to use your misery for his political gain.
> He must be taking lessons from Nancy.
> What these A holes don't realize it's YOUR'S and OUR'S money.
> At some point these sorry assed slugs have to be accountable.
> ...


What exactly do you mean by it YOURS and OURS money?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> What exactly do you mean by it YOURS and OURS money?


I pay state and federal taxes so everything those entities purchase or payout I am paying for including salaries.
Nancy and Chuck and Mitch all work for me as I pay them.
The cares act PUA and PPP are programs funded by me.
Every taxpayer in the country is the same.
When we receive UI and Stymulous checks or grants they are not giving us that money it was ours already. They are just realocating it.


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?
> If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?
> Did you have to apply for it even if your still on UI.
> My state Conn. has applied for it but as of yet no money has gone out.
> Would love to hear if anyone has received yet.


i got 3 weeks in mass. starting july 26 , and the rest are coming


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Tony G said:


> i got 3 weeks in mass. starting july 26 , and the rest are coming


Awesome ! I think MA is up there with CA in regular UI as well. 
Did it just show up in your account or did they tell you to expect it


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/515867-senate-democrats-block-gop-relief-bill


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/515867-senate-democrats-block-gop-relief-bill


What I have been accusing them of since the end of cares act


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/515867-senate-democrats-block-gop-relief-bill


This is absolutely insane. I'm so disgusted by our country right now. What if we all just said screw it and go back to our normal everyday lives? Every single working-class person. Every single person who's not involved in politics. what if we all just revolted and ignored all covid-19 restrictions? They can't continue costing people their homes, their income, their livelihood like it's nothing. Either open everything back up or figure out how to put money in our pockets. Instead they're going on vacation and getting their freaking hair done! These people are disgusting animals


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Agreed but it's not just Democrats.

When Republicans wrote up their last bill at end of July they *purposely* excluded all the Democrat Senators.

Even this "skinny bill" was written to protect Republican Senators that are up for reelection.

Instead of really negotiating with Democrats, Republicans keep stalling any real progress.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Instead of really negotiating with Democrats, Republicans keep stalling any real progress.


I **** 'our' president was the best deal maker ever? In any universe? Did he resign from that boast the day he took the oath?

All this winning. <sigh>


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I think Republicans realize that Trump is going to lose the election and are setting up to not give up any stimulus money now or in a future presidency.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I think Republicans realize that Trump is going to lose the election


they should be worried about more than that: losing the senate.........no tears from the peanut gallery, please.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> they should be worried about more than that: losing the senate.........no tears from the peanut gallery, please.


Either way they will be crying bloody murder during the whole next presidency because they will still try and block anything Biden does.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

observer said:


> Either way they will be crying bloody murder during the whole next presidency because they will still try and block anything Biden does.


Biden was there 8 years, what exactly is he doing this time?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> This is absolutely insane. I'm so disgusted by our country right now. What if we all just said screw it and go back to our normal everyday lives? Every single working-class person. Every single person who's not involved in politics. what if we all just revolted and ignored all covid-19 restrictions? They can't continue costing people their homes, their income, their livelihood like it's nothing. Either open everything back up or figure out how to put money in our pockets. Instead they're going on vacation and getting their freaking hair done! These people are disgusting animals


Amen could not say it better


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Awesome ! I think MA is up there with CA in regular UI as well.
> Did it just show up in your account or did they tell you to expect it


and i got 2 more weeks this morning, 1 more left


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Tony G said:


> and i got 2 more weeks this morning, 1 more left


Outstanding


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PopcornEater said:


> Biden was there 8 years, what exactly is he doing this time?


There's only three people in government that can really get anything done.

Biden wasn't one of them.

As president he might have a chance.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> There's only three people in government that can really get anything done.
> 
> Biden wasn't one of them.
> 
> As president he might have a chance.


He is liberal politics as usual.
If you liked Obama then Biden is his clone.
Trump is fighting to get me extended unemployment.
I am leaning toward Donald


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> He is liberal politics as usual.
> If you liked Obama then Biden is his clone.
> Trump is fighting to get me extended unemployment.
> I am leaning toward Donald


Trump is trying to buy votes.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nymag....ady-wants-to-lower-unemployment-benefits.html
He doesn't want to extend the UI, he really wants the votes.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc11.com/amp/unemployment-600-trump-coronavirus/6242801/
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...ecause-it-paid-people-to-stay-home-2020-7?amp
BTW, read the last article carefully.

That guy, Meadows, yea that guy.

He's the same one "negotiating" the new stimulus package.

He works for Trump.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Trump is trying to buy votes.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nymag....ady-wants-to-lower-unemployment-benefits.html
> He doesn't want to extend the UI, he really wants the votes.
> ...


If giving poor people much needed financial relief is buying votes then it's working for me



observer said:


> Trump is trying to buy votes.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nymag....ady-wants-to-lower-unemployment-benefits.html
> He doesn't want to extend the UI, he really wants the votes.
> ...


Nancy is so old and feeble she could not even remember his name.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Georgia just announced they will pay out $1,800 (6 weeks, 8/1-9/5).
They will pay $900 early next week and $900 late next week.
According to them that's all they've been approved for from FEMA and there won't be more.

I'll take it, that's a decent amount and better than ZERO that Congress came up with.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Carblar said:


> Georgia just announced they will pay out $1,800 (6 weeks, 8/1-9/5).
> They will pay $900 early next week and $900 late next week.
> According to them that's all they've been approved for from FEMA and there won't be more.
> 
> I'll take it, that's a decent amount and better than ZERO that Congress came up with.


Totally agree I think 1800


Carblar said:


> Georgia just announced they will pay out $1,800 (6 weeks, 8/1-9/5).
> They will pay $900 early next week and $900 late next week.
> According to them that's all they've been approved for from FEMA and there won't be more.
> 
> I'll take it, that's a decent amount and better than ZERO that Congress came up with.


I agree 1800 seems to be the cap.
I'm like you 1800 is a good amount until Nancy gets her hair and makeup and Botox injections done.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like Fla stopped after the 3 payments..Just getting the big $125 for the last 2 weeks payments..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Looks like Fla stopped after the 3 payments..Just getting the big $125 for the last 2 weeks payments..


I have no idea what formula Femma used but there sure is a big gap.
I am going to be in the 198 dollar a week relm which is slightly better.
Nancy just said it's all meaning 2.4 trillion or nothing. So with that piece of human waste blocking our money we are in trouble.
Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PopcornEater said:


> what exactly is he doing this time?


the polar opposite of what our dear leader President did.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> the polar opposite of what our dear leader President did.


Nancy the piece of human waste just said it's all 2.4 trillion or nothing. Seriously I do not think it's possible to hate or think lesser then a person then I do her


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I do not think it's possible to hate


yes, the entire forum is aware of your affair with her.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

NYC paying $900 Tuesday of next week. That is 3 weeks of $300. Looks like that's all NYC is getting.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cereal Killer said:


> NYC paying $900 Tuesday of next week. That is 3 weeks of $300. Looks like that's all NYC is getting.


Hey like most of us 900 at this time is helpful.
We will see what the next month brings.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jaxgatorz said:


> Looks like Fla stopped after the 3 payments..Just getting the big $125 for the last 2 weeks payments..


 you guys were approved for 5 weeks. It's showing you guys were only paid three weeks though and 2 weeks are still unpaid. Not sure why they haven't paid those two weeks out. You guys aren't marked as depleted for funds though either


Cereal Killer said:


> NYC paying $900 Tuesday of next week. That is 3 weeks of $300. Looks like that's all NYC is getting.


You guys were approved for 5 weeks. It also has your payment date as of Monday. Maybe the other two weeks what come in then? You're not marked as depleted either. So that's a good sign


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> you guys were approved for 5 weeks. It's showing you guys were only paid three weeks though and 2 weeks are still unpaid. Not sure why they haven't paid those two weeks out. You guys aren't marked as depleted for funds though either


 Thanks for the info !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jaxgatorz said:


> Thanks for the info !


https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html#lwatable


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> you guys were approved for 5 weeks. It's showing you guys were only paid three weeks though and 2 weeks are still unpaid. Not sure why they haven't paid those two weeks out. You guys aren't marked as depleted for funds though either
> 
> You guys were approved for 5 weeks. It also has your payment date as of Monday. Maybe the other two weeks what come in then? You're not marked as depleted either. So that's a good sign


It is nice to see deserving people getting some much needed funds. It's also nice to see people so grateful to receive even 900 at this point.
Pelosi and Schumer are the lowest form of living organisms in the universe


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is nice to see deserving people getting some much needed funds. It's also nice to see people so grateful to receive even 900 at this point.
> Pelosi and Schumer are the lowest form of living organisms in the universe


Are they higher or lower than Meadows and McConnell?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Are they higher or lower than Meadows and McConnell?


Hey those two are saying let's do this 1.4 trillion just sign it and it's done. Nothing low about that.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Hey those two are saying let's do this 1.4 trillion just sign it and it's done. Nothing low about that.


" Shut up and Sign"

stupid politicians all over.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> " Shut up and Sign"
> 
> stupid politicians all over.


Exactly and reduce there pay 80% every week retroactive to July 26th until they do


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Texas just sent out notice that the $300 bonus ran out and they are no longer paying it. I am assuming this is across the board as the money is coming from fema.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> Texas just sent out notice that the $300 bonus ran out and they are no longer paying it. I am assuming this is across the board as the money is coming from fema.


How many weeks did you get before they ran out ?
I think the max so far has been 6 weeks or 1800 dollars.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Hey those two are saying let's do this 1.4 trillion just sign it and it's done. Nothing low about that.


You gotta pay attention.

Republicans gave up on the 1.4 trillion and reduced it to 500 billion.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ropose-smaller-coronavirus-stimulus-bill.html


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> Texas just sent out notice that the $300 bonus ran out and they are no longer paying it. I am assuming this is across the board as the money is coming from fema.





Jimmy44 said:


> How many weeks did you get before they ran out ?
> I think the max so far has been 6 weeks or 1800 dollars.


6 weeks is going to be the Max and not every state will get the 6th week. We're currently approved for 5 and we're waiting to see if FEMA approved us for the 6th week but both FEMA and the Department of Labor have stated it's done after 6 weeks


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> 6 weeks is going to be the Max and not every state will get the 6th week. We're currently approved for 5 and we're waiting to see if FEMA approved us for the 6th week but both FEMA and the Department of Labor have stated it's done after 6 weeks
> 
> View attachment 506973


Texas says the money is gone and was used up. They anticipated it would last until a November. Sounds like your state is blowing smoke up you ass. 9/5 is the last week until paid out.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> Texas says the money is gone and was used up. They anticipated it would last until a November. Sounds like your state is blowing smoke up you ass. 9/5 is the last week until paid out.


Texas already depleted . They already got paid the six weeks. What is my state blowing smoke up my ass about, exactly? Not every state is going to get the 6th week. Texas did though. we've been approved for 5 weeks waiting to hear on the 6th.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> You gotta pay attention.
> 
> Republicans gave up on the 1.4 trillion and reduced it to 500 billion.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ropose-smaller-coronavirus-stimulus-bill.html


As recently as yesterday Munchin said 1.4 was still on table.
Ferret Face Pelosi denies 30 million poor people there money to aquire food and clothes and back to school supplies.



Daisey77 said:


> Texas already depleted . They already got paid the six weeks. What is my state blowing smoke up my ass about, exactly? Not every state is going to get the 6th week. Texas did though. we've been approved for 5 weeks waiting to hear on the 6th.


I think 6 weeks will be maximum for any state. If someone gets a 7th please chime in.
When you don't get your check think of Nancy saying she refuses to budge off of 2.4 trillion.



#professoruber said:


> Texas says the money is gone and was used up. They anticipated it would last until a November. Sounds like your state is blowing smoke up you ass. 9/5 is the last week until paid out.


Hopefully President Trump can find more unspent money from the cares act.
Think of Pelosi spending thousands of dollars on haircuts, Botox injections, ice cream and designer clothes while 30 million poor people suffer


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> As recently as yesterday Munchin said 1.4 was still on table.
> Ferret Face Pelosi denies 30 million poor people there money to aquire food and clothes and back to school supplies.
> 
> 
> ...


Munchkin needs to get his Republican cohorts to follow along.

THEY write the bills that are voted on, not Munchkin.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...are-mcconnell-chance-for-coronavirus-deal?amp
Instead of Republicans voting on Cover Their Asses bills that they know are not going to pass, they should be more productive with their time.

No matter what Munchkin SAYS, the fact is Republicans VOTED on a bill for 500B and NOT 1.4 trillion.


----------



## CANELO ALVAREZ (Apr 29, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?
> If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?
> Did you have to apply for it even if your still on UI.
> My state Conn. has applied for it but as of yet no money has gone out.
> Would love to hear if anyone has received yet.


Is the $300 instead of the $600? Txs


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Munchkin needs to get his Republican cohorts to follow along.
> 
> THEY write the bills that are voted on, not Munchkin.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your points.
I think Rand Paul was the only Republican that voted against the 500


CANELO ALVAREZ said:


> Is the $300 instead of the $600? Txs


UPDATE Connecticut has been approved for 5 payments totalling 1500 dollars. I can expect it starting Sept. 13.



Jimmy44 said:


> I agree with most of your points.
> I think Rand Paul was the only Republican that voted against the 500
> 
> UPDATE Connecticut has been approved for 5 payments totalling 1500 dollars. I can expect it starting Sept. 13.


Hey I would love 600 but I am realistic. If I could get 300 a week thru March 2021 I'd sign up for it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CANELO ALVAREZ said:


> Is the $300 instead of the $600? Txs


Yeah, pretty much but only up to 6 weeks.


----------



## Trudy Mann (Dec 23, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?
> If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?
> Did you have to apply for it even if your still on UI.
> My state Conn. has applied for it but as of yet no money has gone out.
> Would love to hear if anyone has received yet.


Just just curious, how many of you just stopped driving so you could get the benefits? I have driven this whole time, therefore cannot get the $300.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trudy Mann said:


> Just just curious, how many of you just stopped driving so you could get the benefits? I have driven this whole time, therefore cannot get the $300.


It has nothing to do with driving really. If you make $100 a week through Pua, you get the $300.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Trudy Mann said:


> Just just curious, how many of you just stopped driving so you could get the benefits? I have driven this whole time, therefore cannot get the $300.


I hate not working. 
I have been out since March.
My decision was not about money.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I hate not working.
> I have been out since March.
> My decision was not about money.


It's always about the money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> It's always about the money.


...for certain segments it is. For others, it isn't. Pretty sure for the you-can't-ignore-amount-of-drivers it was more to do with CV19 possible risks. Yeah?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> It's always about the money.


Not me it's about my health. I am losing money since pandemic by staying out.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Not me it's about my health. I am losing money since pandemic by staying out.


If you had zero money in savings and zero money coming in, you'd be out there working.

It's always about the money.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> If you had zero money in savings and zero money coming in, you'd be out there working.
> 
> It's always about the money.


For you not for me.
I am living on 198 a week.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> For you not for me.
> I am living on 198 a week.


So, you're OK not receiving any further Unemployment?

Are you giving back the thousands in unemployment you"ve already received?

Arre you going to apologize to Nancy??


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> So, you're OK not receiving any further Unemployment?
> 
> Are you giving back the thousands in unemployment you"ve already received?
> 
> Arre you going to apologize to Nancy??


What are you talking about ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

You're saying it's not about the money yet it's always about the money.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

observer said:


> You're saying it's not about the money yet it's always about the money.


Sadly, this is true.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SteveAvery said:


> Sadly, this is true.


I don't think there's really anything wrong with money but lets not kid ourselves.

Money is the grease that lubricates life.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> You're saying it's not about the money yet it's always about the money.


I will not work until they get a vaccine or cure


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Trudy Mann said:


> Just just curious, how many of you just stopped driving so you could get the benefits? I have driven this whole time, therefore cannot get the $300.


I stopped driving after my grandmother got sick in late March and "stay-at-home" orders were put in place. Those orders weren't lifted until June. I saved some money to get me through the beginning of October. My retroactive funds will be here in October. I'm not going back.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ldriva said:


> I stopped driving after my grandmother got sick in late March and "stay-at-home" orders were put in place. Those orders weren't lifted until June. I saved some money to get me through the beginning of October. My retroactive funds will be here in October. I'm not going back.


Hope your grandmother is doing well.
Like you I am making ends meet with my IRA and sold everything on eBay I could.
Like you I am reavaluating what I will do once a vaccine or cure arrives.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I will not work until they get a vaccine or cure


It's a respiratory virus. There won't be a cure. As far as a vaccine, the only respiratory virus that has a vaccine currently is influenza. Unfortunately because our flu vaccine is manufactured based off the flu that went through Eastern Asia last year, most of the time it's mutated by the time it gets to the states. This is exactly why there's such controversy over the efficacy of the influenza vaccine. The only way influenza vaccine will be 100% effective is if we get the exact same stream that went through Eastern Asia the previous year. However the vaccine does shorten the duration of the symptoms if one did in fact contract influenza. So unfortunately for the folks who are putting their lives on hold waiting for a cure or vaccine, I have a feeling they're going to be disappointed in the long runrun

I suspect it's is going to follow the influenza pattern. It's not going to go away. The only thing ever eradicated was smallpox. I personally think it's going to mutate like the flu every year and we're going to end up getting a seasonal covid vaccine but again, that's just my opinion.

I don't doubt vaccine will come out but the question is, how effective will that Vaccine be?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> It's always about the money.


nope. not for the segment of drivers who do RS for 'extra' $$ and don't depend on that extra $$ because the word 'extra' is in there.

And that segment is not just a tiny slice, either! Represent!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> nope. not for the segment of drivers who do RS for 'extra' $$ and don't depend on that extra $$ because the word 'extra' is in there.
> 
> And that segment is not just a tiny slice, either! Represent!


Yea it's a perfect part time gig if you don't really need to make money


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> nope. not for the segment of drivers who do RS for 'extra' $$ and don't depend on that extra $$ because the word 'extra' is in there.
> 
> And that segment is not just a tiny slice, either! Represent!


So, you would do TNC (it's not rideshare) for free?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> So, you would do TNC (it's not rideshare) for free?


yeh, I've seen you try to correct everyone that is it is not RS; you have a lot of work to get that accomplished. A lot.

Anyway, would I do RH for free? Nope. Would I do it just to break even? Maybe. For me it's all about the time and schedule. I get that, plus extra $$ for this and that. Don't depend on it, don't miss it. Tho the $600 was nice while it lasted.

If Prop 22 goes down in flames and AB5 rules the day and I'm not 'hired' I'll stick with my other RH until it is targeted. And if so, just go back to being a school volunteer.

Being retired must have benefits, right? &#129335;‍♂



Jimmy44 said:


> Yea it's a perfect part time gig if you don't really need to make money


um, er, ah if you don't _depend_ on the money you make.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yea it's a perfect part time gig if you don't really need to make money


My Governor in Connecticut announced that there will be six weeks of 300 dollar LWA Femma payments. He said they would start coming this week and be retroactive back to July 26th. I am not sure when or in what form they will be handed out. But if that's true that will be 1800 dollars at a time I can use it.
Word is 117 Democratic congressmen have told Ferret Face Pelosi to get out of her hairdressers and accept


SHalester said:


> yeh, I've seen you try to correct everyone that is it is not RS; you have a lot of work to get that accomplished. A lot.
> 
> Anyway, would I do RH for free? Nope. Would I do it just to break even? Maybe. For me it's all about the time and schedule. I get that, plus extra $$ for this and that. Don't depend on it, don't miss it. Tho the $600 was nice while it lasted.
> 
> ...


My reply was an attempt at humor great gig if you don't need money


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> My Governor in Connecticut announced that there will be six weeks of 300 dollar LWA Femma payments. He said they would start coming this week and be retroactive back to July 26th. I am not sure when or in what form they will be handed out. But if that's true that will be 1800 dollars at a time I can use it.
> Word is 117 Democratic congressmen have told Ferret Face Pelosi to get out of her hairdressers and accept
> My reply was an attempt at humor great gig if you don't need money


accept the 1.5 trillion dollars proposal


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Hope your grandmother is doing well.
> Like you I am making ends meet with my IRA and sold everything on eBay I could.
> Like you I am reavaluating what I will do once a vaccine or cure arrives.


I applied to be a contact tracer and I'm restructuring things in my business so I won't ever have to depend on a side hustle like Ubet ever again.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ldriva said:


> I applied to be a contact tracer and I'm restructuring things in my business so I won't ever have to depend on a side hustle like Ubet ever again.


Good for you and good luck with your new job it sounds interesting.
I won't be far behind it just seems like driving for Uber is like swimming against the tide.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Good for you and good luck with your new job it sounds interesting.
> I won't be far behind it just seems like driving for Uber is like swimming against the tide.


It is. The business won't go back to pre pandemic levels for awhile. I understand if somebody has to work until they can do something better but I highly suggest people switch professions if this was their main gig.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Just got $1200 in back pay for 4 weeks here in Mississippi.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ldriva said:


> It is. The business won't go back to pre pandemic levels for awhile. I understand if somebody has to work until they can do something better but I highly suggest people switch professions if this was their main gig.


I did it full time for five years.
The last year was not fun or very profitable.
They are talking about a vaccine in 2021.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...00-benefit-jobless-aid-lost-wages-assistance/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...00-benefit-jobless-aid-lost-wages-assistance/


The Department of Labor already said that every state will get 6 weeks but that is it there will be no 7th week.

I disagree with their statement that says anyone who is on unemployment or has applied qualifies. You have to be on unemployment specifically because of the Coronavirus. Pua claimants don't need to do anything because clearly we are on unemployment because of covid but regular state unemployment claimants have to self certify they are on unemployment because of covid. Here they had to re register and get a separate pin number. There's also the $100 a week minimum you must get from unemployment in order to get the $300.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> The Department of Labor already said that every state will get 6 weeks but that is it there will be no 7th week.
> 
> I disagree with their statement that says anyone who is on unemployment or has applied qualifies. You have to be on unemployment specifically because of the Coronavirus. Pua claimants don't need to do anything because clearly we are on unemployment because of covid but regular state unemployment claimants have to self certify they are on unemployment because of covid. Here they had to re register and get a separate pin number. There's also the $100 a week minimum you must get from unemployment in order to get the $300.


Yea in Connecticut they have job centers where you can speak to a real person.
They told me exactly what you said. I was in PUA and did not have to reapply.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received there executive order 300 dollar UI yet ?
> If you did was it retroactive to July 26th ?
> Did you have to apply for it even if your still on UI.
> My state Conn. has applied for it but as of yet no money has gone out.
> Would love to hear if anyone has received yet.


 Here in Arizona, got our 6 weeks of UI, thank you faulking Trump. Now we are back at the normal pay from DES


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> Here in Arizona, got our 6 weeks of UI, thank you faulking Trump. Now we are back at the normal pay from DES


That's great ! Hopefully these 50 problem solvers will save the day. I believe they are proposing 450 a week for 8 weeks then 100% of pre pandemic or 600 a week.



Jimmy44 said:


> That's great ! Hopefully these 50 problem solvers will save the day. I believe they are proposing 450 a week for 8 weeks then 100% of pre pandemic or 600 a week.


I just checked my checking account and there is 300 dollars pending from CT unemployment  . Thanks President Trump !!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sounds like even Trump is onboard now.

"Go for the much higher numbers"- Trump

https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-republicans-higher-numbers-stimulus-economy-congress-2020-9
Republicans just wasted two months for nothing.


----------



## jessie2312 (May 19, 2020)

I know of two people who recently received their extension here in North Carolina. Not sure if that’s everyone.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Sounds like even Trump is onboard now.
> 
> "Go for the much higher numbers"- Trump
> 
> ...


It's really amazing


jessie2312 said:


> I know of two people who recently received their extension here in North Carolina. Not sure if that's everyone.


That's great to hear.
It's amazing how each state is different.
There was one state that opted out.
What were they thinking.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's really amazing
> That's great to hear.
> It's amazing how each state is different.
> There was one state that opted out.
> What were they thinking.


Connecticut has been approved for 6 weeks and your funds are now depleted. Connecticut's payment was supposed to come today but so was ours and we have not got it


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Connecticut has been approved for 6 weeks and your funds are now depleted. Connecticut's payment was supposed to come today but so was ours and we have not got it


I got one for 300 deposited in my checking account and it cleared this morning. I am sure yours will come soon.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Sounds like even Trump is onboard now.
> 
> "Go for the much higher numbers"- Trump
> 
> ...


This is a mess. I hate all of them.

Can states apply for additional funding after everybody gets 6 weeks if money is still available?


----------



## jessie2312 (May 19, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's really amazing
> That's great to hear.
> It's amazing how each state is different.
> There was one state that opted out.
> What were they thinking.


FEMA money was enough to cover 6 weeks but no more. My wife is waiting for the congress to make decisions for new stimulus. North Carolina is known as a bad example for unemployment pay out. But surprised we actually got anything.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ldriva said:


> This is a mess. I hate all of them.
> 
> Can states apply for additional funding after everybody gets 6 weeks if money is still available?


I seem to remember reading that the 44 Billion is almost gone.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ldriva said:


> This is a mess. I hate all of them.
> 
> Can states apply for additional funding after everybody gets 6 weeks if money is still available?


I am pretty sure there is no more money left.



jessie2312 said:


> FEMA money was enough to cover 6 weeks but no more. My wife is waiting for the congress to make decisions for new stimulus. North Carolina is known as a bad example for unemployment pay out. But surprised we actually got anything.


It's unbelievable how different every state is. 
I am glad she received her payments.
This problem solvers group just might get this Stymulous done.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

So, NOW he's in a hurry?

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/meadows-congress-coronavirus-relief-checks?cmpid=prn_newsstand
What a hypocrite.

He's the one that left on vacation when they couldn't agree on a bill two months ago.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I got one for 300 deposited in my checking account and it cleared this morning. I am sure yours will come soon.


Just got another 600 dollar deposit in my account pending. So that's 900 total. Yours should not be long.


----------



## jessie2312 (May 19, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just got another 600 dollar deposit in my account pending. So that's 900 total. Yours should not be long.


That's awesome!! I think they were depositing the money in chunks. Now all at once.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It has nothing to do with driving really. If you make $100 a week through Pua, you get the $300.





jessie2312 said:


> That's awesome!! I think they were depositing the money in chunks. Now all at once.


Yea it's so nice to get that 900 dollars.
Me and 30 million unemployed are so grateful to our President for doing this.
Pelosi is pond scum for making 30 million people suffer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yea it's so nice to get that 900 dollars.
> Me and 30 million unemployed are so grateful to our President for doing this.
> Pelosi is pond scum for making 30 million people suffer.


If Trump had stayed out of it there would have been more pressure on Republicans to get a deal done two months ago.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yea it's so nice to get that 900 dollars.
> Me and 30 million unemployed are so grateful to our President for doing this.
> Pelosi is pond scum for making 30 million people suffer.


WOW checked my online account and there is a 900 deposit pending from CT UI. So that is 1800 total from President Trump !!
Now if Pelosi would get off her skinny old wrinkled @@@ and sign the 1.5 trillion bill. 30 million poor starving people could get some relief.


----------

